# London Processing Times - Visa 461 (Kiwi and UK Citizen)



## jamesandkristina (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm a Kiwi and my husband is a UK citizen. We've been married almost 3 years and we've submitted our application for the 461 Family Visa here in London. 

Since submitting the application, "global processing times" has gone from 7 months to 12 months so I'm curious to know if anyone in the UK has recently been granted their visa and how long it took?

The application was submitted 2 weeks ago and the money has been taken from our account - but that's the only 'progress' we know of...

It's so hard waiting to know so any relevant insight on London processing times is totally appreciated


----------



## Scotsemm (Dec 19, 2017)

*Update?*

Hi
Any update on your progress? About to lodge our application. 
Thanks!


----------



## Kiwi.in.London (Apr 29, 2018)

My Husband (UK/Irish applied for a 461 Visa 1st Jan 2018 in London. We are still waiting with no word! The only way I know that it was reviled it that payment was taken a few days later. Managed to get through on the phone and they said the processing time is still as what is relflextes online but since the payment has been taken it means they are processing it....5months is a long time to process


----------



## andrewjennifer07 (May 16, 2018)

Hi 

I applied on 5th Feb 18 based on my husband being a Kiwi and yet to hear anything too. It is frustrating we don't know what's the progress like as we can't plan what to do with our work, school, house and all migration related yet. How do I even know if my application hasn't been misplaced somewhere?

Hope we all hear something soon. I haven't send in any med cert.

Thanks.


----------



## andrewjennifer07 (May 16, 2018)

hi Jamesandkristina and Kiwi.in.London,

Have you receive any updates re your visa 461?

I read in another forum someone has his/hers done in 2 months in London last year. The posting is in auckland thread instead.

Thanks


----------



## NZRo (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi all,

First time poster. I'm a British/Kiwi citizen and my partner applied for the 461 in May 2018 off-shore to the London branch

We haven't received any acknowledgement of receipt of the paper application yet. Is this normal?

We have signed confirmation of postal delivery but now fretting that it's sitting on a shelf somewhere and not in a queue!

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Kiwi.in.London (Apr 29, 2018)

We knew that it has arrived as the payment was taken out of or account (apx 1week after sending) 

We apply in 2nd Jan 2018 front london and got assigned a case officer end of June 2018.

We were told we needed to submit more evidence about our relationship (letter from each of us and a family member)

They have us an email and number for further contact. We sent the extra letters in straight away and they said it is getting processed, that was now 6weeks ago so hoping it comes through soon!


----------



## LexandSam (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello,

Applied in August 2018 (3 weeks ago) to the London office. I'm the NZer and my partner is British. We've applied under de facto relationship and have provided majority of evidence. We received receipt of application and now we wait.

Is there anything we can do to speed up the process? E.g. get a police check in advance?

Thanks


----------



## NZRo (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi LexandSam

We submitted a police check with our application although I believe they only last 12 months so I hope it doesn't expire before the visa is approved or else we'll need a new one!


----------



## LexandSam (Aug 24, 2018)

NZRo said:


> Hi LexandSam
> 
> We submitted a police check with our application although I believe they only last 12 months so I hope it doesn't expire before the visa is approved or else we'll need a new one!


Thanks for responding.

I assume it's standard practice and that it'll save us time if we get one done now rather than waiting for them to ask us for it?


----------



## NZRo (Jul 31, 2018)

Yup - I think their official line is to wait for guidance on health and criminal record checks but, like you, we're trying anything to speed along the process so just got it done


----------



## London461 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi all, I applied for visa 461 at the start of June 18 and received the notification of receipt in July. Since then I’ve heard nothing.

Just wondering if any of the other posters who had applied in 2018 (or late 2017) had received their visas yet? I’m concerned it could end up taking over a year which is really concerning given our plans to move in the next few months.

Thanks


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

I'd imagine you'll be waiting a while, considering onshore applications are taking 19-20 months according to the immigration website. I'm currently sitting at 16 months


----------



## London461 (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks Laurenk (albeit that’s definitely not good news) - did you apply onshore? 

I applied in London and I understand there to be different processing times across different centres.


----------



## mrsmorrow28 (Apr 7, 2018)

laurenk said:


> I'd imagine you'll be waiting a while, considering onshore applications are taking 19-20 months according to the immigration website. I'm currently sitting at 16 months


16 months and you're from UK!? Did you apply for a 309? What's your scope if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Sorry everyone, i applied for the 461 visa onshore, meaning i applied in Australia (Sydney). I'm from the UK though. It's such a horrible time for me, waiting for the visa.


----------



## mrsmorrow28 (Apr 7, 2018)

laurenk said:


> Sorry everyone, i applied for the 461 visa onshore, meaning i applied in Australia (Sydney). I'm from the UK though. It's such a horrible time for me, waiting for the visa.


Oh! You nearly gave me a heart attack there haha

I hope your visa process speeds up soon!


----------



## NZRo (Jul 31, 2018)

London461 said:


> Hi all, I applied for visa 461 at the start of June 18 and received the notification of receipt in July. Since then I've heard nothing.
> 
> Just wondering if any of the other posters who had applied in 2018 (or late 2017) had received their visas yet? I'm concerned it could end up taking over a year which is really concerning given our plans to move in the next few months.
> 
> Thanks


Hi London461

We applied end of May to London so roughly in the same boat as you.

Haven't heard anything apart from an acknowledgement receipt (which we had to chase!) Will keep you updated on here if anything changes.


----------



## Kiwi.in.London (Apr 29, 2018)

VISA GRANTED!!!

The best news to hear after waiting 10months! 
My husband was assigned a case officer in March in which he just had to send in a police check and a letter from a family member confirming our relationship but then nothing!!!

After writing into then two weeks ago he got got told they they can’t grant his visa while he is in Australia (he was here visiting me on a tourist one)

So once he left to NZ they granted his visa!🙌🏼

It has been a long wait and a few calls in..without much luck, but finally has come through.

So just some advice (as it’s jot on the website) you can visit Australia while waiting but they can grant or process it while you at there (that’s when applying from the UK)


----------



## London461 (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks NZRo.

I’ll endeabour to keep you informed of anything my end too, albeit it would seem you’re a few weeks ahead in the queue. 

Hoping you hear back soon!


----------



## London461 (Oct 8, 2018)

Kiwi.in.London said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!
> 
> The best news to hear after waiting 10months!
> My husband was assigned a case officer in March in which he just had to send in a police check and a letter from a family member confirming our relationship but then nothing!!!
> ...


That's amazing news congratulations!

I think I'd take ten months at this rate (it's nearly been six already). Do you mind me asking why they asked for further proof of your relationship? I've submitted mortgage documents and joint bank accounts, along with some other ancillary bits (not including a letter though) - hoping that will suffice!

Also, how did you know you were granted a case officer? Was that just because they asked for further documentation or did they send you separate correspondence?


----------



## Annie1234 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Myself (british) and my partner (kiwi) sent our 461 application off in early June 2018 to the London office, we haven't heard anything and have not received a notification of receipt. I'm really worried.. is this normal. How do you chase up a notification of receipt? Any help would be greatly appreciated as there is not much information online. The package was tracked to the visa office.

Thanks
Annie


----------



## London461 (Oct 8, 2018)

Annie1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Myself (british) and my partner (kiwi) sent our 461 application off in early June 2018 to the London office, we haven't heard anything and have not received a notification of receipt. I'm really worried.. is this normal. How do you chase up a notification of receipt? Any help would be greatly appreciated as there is not much information online. The package was tracked to the visa office.
> 
> ...


Have they taken the money from your account? I would say that is an effective way of determining whether they've received.

Failing that, call the global visa number - +61 2 6196 0196 (I think!).


----------



## Annie1234 (Nov 24, 2018)

London461 said:


> Annie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Thanks for replying, we paid through the pre pay immi account service so it was already paid when I sent off the application. I wish I had done it the way everyone else had so I knew it had been looked at. I am worried I have not received a notification of receipt like everyone else. I will try to call the global visa number to see if I can chase that up. Cheers &#128578;


----------



## Kimberley (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi there, I received an acknowledgement of receipt from my 461 application on 26th July 2018.

I am just wondering what happens next really and how long the current processing time is. I have sent in all required documentation such as marriage certificate, police check etc. 

Am I required to do a medical examination, biometrics and then visa can be granted? 
It is so stressful not being able to track the whole process online. My husbands UK visa expires March 2019. I am hoping to follow soon after if all goes well. Any advise and info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kimberley (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi there, I’m am currently waiting on my 461 visa to be granted in the UK. Is there anything you did to speed up the process? I received an email acknowledgment for lodging on July 26th 2018. I would also like to know if you had to undergo a medical check. Any info would be greatly appreciated!

Many Thanks,

Kimberley


----------



## London461 (Oct 8, 2018)

Kimberley said:


> Hi there, I'm am currently waiting on my 461 visa to be granted in the UK. Is there anything you did to speed up the process? I received an email acknowledgment for lodging on July 26th 2018. I would also like to know if you had to undergo a medical check. Any info would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Kimberley


I think it's simply a waiting game unfortunately. I've still heard nothing at the 8 month mark. Has anybody else had any progress?


----------



## Annie1234 (Nov 24, 2018)

Nothing yet, applied beginning of June.. processing time is 17 months at the moment, so frustrating.


----------



## KC24 (Feb 5, 2019)

NZRo said:


> Yup - I think their official line is to wait for guidance on health and criminal record checks but, like you, we're trying anything to speed along the process so just got it done


Hi NZRo, any joy? We're not sure whether just to get the health exam and police check before sending ours off but not sure whether that's a waste of money given the current processing times!


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

KC24 said:


> Hi NZRo, any joy? We're not sure whether just to get the health exam and police check before sending ours off but not sure whether that's a waste of money given the current processing times!


I applied in Sydney and you have to include your police check(s) with your application.
Your case officer will contact you to have the chest x-rays/health checks when they require it, so don't waste your money getting this done prior to applying.


----------



## KC24 (Feb 5, 2019)

laurenk said:


> KC24 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NZRo, any joy? We're not sure whether just to get the health exam and police check before sending ours off but not sure whether that's a waste of money given the current processing times!
> ...


Thanks LaurenK top intel! I thought you had to wait for the police check to be requested too. I was reading earlier on the govt site that if you're applying for a temporary visa and you're from a low risk country you might not be asked to do a medical exam. Has anyone had experience of their visa being granted without it?


----------



## London461 (Oct 8, 2018)

KC24 said:


> Thanks LaurenK top intel! I thought you had to wait for the police check to be requested too. I was reading earlier on the govt site that if you're applying for a temporary visa and you're from a low risk country you might not be asked to do a medical exam. Has anyone had experience of their visa being granted without it?


My advice would be to use a reputable agent - I wish I'd shelled out the money to have that point of contact who could touch base with the embassy.

If you're not bothered about the time to process then you're fine, although I suspect you'll be waiting a significant time to hear anything and at least if you can call the agent you'll get an update of sorts. I tried calling a few and they seem to say the UK embassy is faster than the current processing times, so I'm still hopeful of sub 18 months!

I never sent a medical check but my guess is it will depend on factors such as age/nationality (the UK has reciprocal agreement w/Aus).


----------



## KC24 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi London461, we'd already pulled together most of the materials so i think we're just gonna go for a visa checking service as we are ok with a wait (we've assumed this would take a couple of years so it's just a pleasant surprise if we hear sooner!)



London461 said:


> I tried calling a few and they seem to say the UK embassy is faster than the current processing times, so I'm still hopeful of sub 18 months! .


Have you had any joy?

Daft question, but you definitely lodge your application in paper form at the London Embassy, right? The Embassy website redirects you to the gov.au website for initial applications ("Clients who have not yet lodged a visa or citizenship application should visit our website, www.homeaffairs.gov.au.", which in turn says the form should be lodged at their address in Sydney?! I'm now paranoid everything I've been reading is wrong!


----------



## London461 (Oct 8, 2018)

KC24 said:


> Hi London461, we'd already pulled together most of the materials so i think we're just gonna go for a visa checking service as we are ok with a wait (we've assumed this would take a couple of years so it's just a pleasant surprise if we hear sooner!)
> 
> Have you had any joy?
> 
> Daft question, but you definitely lodge your application in paper form at the London Embassy, right? The Embassy website redirects you to the gov.au website for initial applications ("Clients who have not yet lodged a visa or citizenship application should visit our website, www.homeaffairs.gov.au.", which in turn says the form should be lodged at their address in Sydney?! I'm now paranoid everything I've been reading is wrong!


Yes, I applied via post to the London embassy. I'm not aware of any changes however perhaps give the Global Visa number a call to verify as I'm certainly no expert!


----------



## Kimberley (Dec 9, 2018)

VISA GRANTED! 

I received an email on 15/02/19, which notified of granted visa. Whole process has taken 7months from within the UK. I was emailed in January for some additional information, which I sent back promptly (bills, letters from family and friends and we sent in some photographs - our choice).

Very excited to start life with my husband and dogs in Aussie. 

Kimberley


----------



## KC24 (Feb 5, 2019)

Kimberley said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> I received an email on 15/02/19, which notified of granted visa. Whole process has taken 7months from within the UK. I was emailed in January for some additional information, which I sent back promptly (bills, letters from family and friends and we sent in some photographs - our choice).
> 
> ...


Congratulations! So happy for you guys - all the best!

Did you need to get a medical check in the end?


----------



## Kimberley (Dec 9, 2018)

Thank you! 😊 No medical check mentioned in my visa grant. Think medical checks are only needed depending on which country you are in. Also, don’t think they are required for temporary visas. 

Wishing everyone on here the best of luck with applications and thank you for the advice, really appreciate it. 

Many Thanks


----------



## London461 (Oct 8, 2018)

Kimberley said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> I received an email on 15/02/19, which notified of granted visa. Whole process has taken 7months from within the UK. I was emailed in January for some additional information, which I sent back promptly (bills, letters from family and friends and we sent in some photographs - our choice).
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I'd be lying if I said I wasn't slightly envious....!

All the best for your new life - sounds super exciting.


----------



## Lexilex (Feb 20, 2019)

7 months give me hope - the immigration sites now saying 90% within 23 months!!

We applied in November but haven’t heard anything past the confirmation of the application...

Are police checks not usually asked for from the U.K.?


----------



## NZRo (Jul 31, 2018)

KC24 said:


> Hi NZRo, any joy? We're not sure whether just to get the health exam and police check before sending ours off but not sure whether that's a waste of money given the current processing times!


Hi KC24, as above we got the Police check and my non-NZ partner logged onto the MyHealthDeclarations website and filled in where she lived and it came back with a little certificate saying no health tests required because we're from a low risk country - we just attached this certificate to our application.

I'm giving advice as if I'm an expert but I applied in May 2018 and still no word.

Congratulations Kimberly!


----------



## Kaitlin_Y (Nov 30, 2018)

Congrats! Kimberley, I'm sure you will enjoy the life here in Australia, wishing you and your family the best 



Kimberley said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> I received an email on 15/02/19, which notified of granted visa. Whole process has taken 7months from within the UK. I was emailed in January for some additional information, which I sent back promptly (bills, letters from family and friends and we sent in some photographs - our choice).
> 
> ...


----------



## KC24 (Feb 5, 2019)

Alright - Visa application received in London this morning. A lovely man by the name of "Darren" has signed for it. 

And the waiting begins...


----------



## Paddy2019 (May 1, 2019)

Hey. Has anyone applied to London around September/October heard anything yet? Trying to get an idea if we need to apply for a TSS instead.


----------



## Sam131 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey guys,

Has anyone heard any news recently? Still debating whether to apply off or onshore.

Sam


----------



## Lexilex (Feb 20, 2019)

Paddy2019 We applied in the end of October and still haven’t heard anything...


----------



## London461 (Oct 8, 2018)

I applied start of June 2018 - heard nothing. Starting to get a little frustrating given at the time of application 90% were processed within 13 months.

I read that onshore is even worse - unless you can get a bridging visa with work rights I'd say it's a big risk (assuming you need the income!).


----------



## Lexilex (Feb 20, 2019)

Wow June 2018 😮 Shit I’m hoping ours is done in 13 months or less - I thought we were giving ourselves plenty of time!! Flights & accommodation all paid for already 😫


----------



## Lexilex (Feb 20, 2019)

Does anyone know if you can apply for the 600 12 month visitor visa, while waiting for the 461 to be processed?? I’m thinking worse case we might need to do this then fly to NZ when it’s ready to be granted...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Lexilex said:


> Does anyone know if you can apply for the 600 12 month visitor visa, while waiting for the 461 to be processed?? I'm thinking worse case we might need to do this then fly to NZ when it's ready to be granted...


I don't see why not. It can be done for a normal PMV or Partner visa application from other countries. No guarantees of course.

No harm in trying. Other than the $140 cost.

You would need to word the application just right though..


----------



## JimLimbo (May 6, 2019)

Hey all,

I've been watching this thread for a while now and thought I'd drop myself into the conversation.

My partner and I applied for the 461 in London at the end of September 2018. I'm a dual UK/NZ citizen (although I've not lived in NZ since I was a kid but applied for a NZ passport a couple of years back) and she's British. 

Our application fee was slightly incorrect when we applied as we'd filled in the forms months prior to sending them and it had seemingly changed during that period. We heard from the embassy approximately a week later with them requesting the correct payment which we of course paid immediately but have heard nothing since. 

From the top of my head the evidence we supplied was - joint bank statement, bills addressed to us, photos of us together through the years, flight bookings, joint invitations (weddings etc.), letters from both of us detailing how we met, how we split the bills etc. police record checks for my partner.

I wish I had more to add other than that but much like all of you we're still waiting and becoming more frustrated by the day. I will of course update when we hear anything further.

Good luck.


----------



## Londonkiwi1983 (May 14, 2019)

London461 said:


> I applied start of June 2018 - heard nothing. Starting to get a little frustrating given at the time of application 90% were processed within 13 months.
> 
> I read that onshore is even worse - unless you can get a bridging visa with work rights I'd say it's a big risk (assuming you need the income!).


Hello, me and my partner are in the process of applying. Did you submit the FORM 80? Also did you submit any police certificates? Thanks


----------



## JimLimbo (May 6, 2019)

My partner (the applicant) submitted UK Police checks, I didn't. We both filled in a Form 80.

Hope that helps.


----------



## London461 (Oct 8, 2018)

Londonkiwi1983 said:


> Hello, me and my partner are in the process of applying. Did you submit the FORM 80? Also did you submit any police certificates? Thanks


Hi, we submitted both a form 80 and police certificate for myself (the applicant).


----------



## Londonkiwi1983 (May 14, 2019)

London461 said:


> I applied start of June 2018 - heard nothing. Starting to get a little frustrating given at the time of application 90% were processed within 13 months.
> 
> I read that onshore is even worse - unless you can get a bridging visa with work rights I'd say it's a big risk (assuming you need the income!).


Any update with your visa yet? Good luck


----------



## London461 (Oct 8, 2018)

Londonkiwi1983 said:


> Any update with your visa yet? Good luck


Sadly not. I'll be sure to provide an update as soon as I hear anything.

Good luck yourself!


----------



## Londonkiwi1983 (May 14, 2019)

Kimberley said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> I received an email on 15/02/19, which notified of granted visa. Whole process has taken 7months from within the UK. I was emailed in January for some additional information, which I sent back promptly (bills, letters from family and friends and we sent in some photographs - our choice).
> 
> ...


Morning, Would you be ok to share what documents you submitted with the application to support it? Thanks so much &#128578;


----------



## NZRo (Jul 31, 2018)

Update: We applied May 2018, exactly one year ago today. 

No news or communication since our application acknowledgment unfortunately. We’re keeping our fingers crossed and will write back if we hear anything.


----------



## Lexilex (Feb 20, 2019)

Anyone recent grants? still waiting here... hoping to hear something soon (applied October)


----------



## JimLimbo (May 6, 2019)

Not a peep for us.

We got married in June and sent through a form to update them on our circumstances along with a copy of our marriage certificate. We're perhaps wishfully thinking that it might give our application a nudge, who knows.

I'm guilty of checking this thread practically every day hoping for a glimmer of hope. You'll certainly be hearing from me when the day comes!

All the best.


----------



## Lexilex (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks for the update!

I’m also guilty of checking here, and emails almost daily hoping for some news...

It’s looking more & more likely that we will leave before it’s granted.

Good luck. I’ll update as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## NZRo (Jul 31, 2018)

Another update;

We have finally had some news and have been assigned a case officer! They've requested a new Police Certificate which we will send off ASAP.

He's included an attachment which says the London Processing Times are currently 10-12 months.

We applied in May 2018 to London by post, so we are outside of that window.

Will continue to update you all


----------



## Annie1234 (Nov 24, 2018)

We have had the same email, we have been assigned a case officer and have been asked to submit a new police check, so relieving to know there is progress. Shame the ACRO police check is a snail mail process. Do you think we can scan and email the certificate through when we receive them rather than posting to Australia house?


----------



## Annie1234 (Nov 24, 2018)

@NZRo have they sent back your application? A lot of the stuff they sent got returned to us today. Hopefully this means they don't need it anymore!


----------



## Lexilex (Feb 20, 2019)

We’ve also had contact. They have sent a request for police checks for all countries lived in for the past 10 years (NZ, Aus & UK) hoping it won’t take to long to get these... At least they seem to be processing applications!


----------



## JimLimbo (May 6, 2019)

We've had contact too, looks like someone's doing some overtime at Australia House!

We've been asked for updated police checks as well as further evidence of our relationship for a 6 month period in 2018. Unsure why, I thought we provided plenty but happy to oblige of course.


----------



## JimLimbo (May 6, 2019)

@Annie1234 They sent back our birth and marriage certificates and the police checks my partner did previously.


----------



## Annie1234 (Nov 24, 2018)

So I emailed my new police certificate to Australia house this afternoon, checked my email about 3 hours later and had a visa grant notification email. Over the moon! Good luck everyone 🙂


----------



## KC24 (Feb 5, 2019)

What a bizarre surprise this morning - visa granted today!

Application lodged on 13 March 2019, granted 20 August 2019. I’d just notified them of a change of address and that I was entering Australia on a 482 visa (I was fortunate enough to be sponsored by my new employer to cover the up-to-2-year wait for my 461), two weeks later I get an email asking if I still want to continue with my 461 application and next day it’s granted. Someone definitely seems to be working overtime in London!


----------



## NZRo (Jul 31, 2018)

Annie1234 said:


> @NZRo have they sent back your application? A lot of the stuff they sent got returned to us today. Hopefully this means they don't need it anymore!


Yes we've received some original paperwork back in the post too. I think this is good news. We applied for the new ARCO police check immediately, so it should come through in the next few days. We plan on scanning and emailing it to the case officer.

We lost hope with the 461 and ended up being sponsored by my employer into Australia on a 482 visa so we are actually already in-country and we will have to hop over to New Zealand/Bali for the 461 to be issued and the 482 to be cancelled.

Trying to make contact with the case officer to arrange this is proving impossible!

Will let you know when I hear anything. Good luck everyone.


----------



## JimLimbo (May 6, 2019)

Slightly related question - how long did everyone's ARCO check take to come through? We requested it 2 weeks ago this Thursday and nothing yet. I don't recall it taking this long previously. It's the last thing we're waiting on before we can respond to our case officer.


----------



## NZRo (Jul 31, 2018)

JimLimbo said:


> Slightly related question - how long did everyone's ARCO check take to come through? We requested it 2 weeks ago this Thursday and nothing yet. I don't recall it taking this long previously. It's the last thing we're waiting on before we can respond to our case officer.


Hi JimLimbo,

Yesterday marked two weeks since we applied for the new ARCO check and we just received an email to say it has been processed and dispatched.

Definitely didn't take as long last time!


----------



## JimLimbo (May 6, 2019)

Thanks for replying.

Looks like ours has been dispatched right on the 2 week mark as well. At least they're consistent!


----------



## Kiwimel123 (Sep 2, 2019)

New to the forum here! Just wanted to jump on and say hi 

Im a Kiwi, been living in London since 2004 and married to my SW Londoner husband since 2011. We are just about to start the process of applying for a 461 (My parents and siblings all live on the Gold Coast) and were looking to submit to the London Embassy.

I had a couple of questions I would love some advice on before I start filling in the forms:

1. Did you use an immigration agent? I have called around as we are petrified of filling things incorrectly but its 4 x the cost of the visa itself!

2. Who did you get to sign off your documents? I approached a couple of local legal firms who said they could not do this as we do not have preexisting relationships with them.

3. I have has so much conflicting information - we were just planning on sending the visa application for my husband (the applicant) and a Form80 for him. My understanding is that the police checks and medical checks come later.

4. Lastly, Im heading home for Christmas with our little girl - my husband is meeting us there and will need a tourist visa. If we have managed to get through submitting an application, will this pose a problem? Anyone else head over for a holiday (2 weeks) while they waited for their visa to be processed?

Thanks ever so much in advance!


----------



## JimLimbo (May 6, 2019)

Hi Mel,

We didn't use an Immigration Agent, our Visa hasn't been approved yet but things seem to be progressing without the help of one. Other than the wait the process has been mostly painless. I can't say if things would have been any simpler if we had used an agent but assuming your case isn't complex I'm sure you'd manage without one.

A friend of my wife is a Lawyer and we had her sign off our intial batch of documents. We've since had to provide verified written statements from friends, we had a local Lawyer that provides Notary services sign them off. I'm sure you would be able to find someone in London that provides similar services.

You both need to fill in a Form 80 along with the actual application. We provided lots of evidence of our relationship at the time of application (see my previous posts) and have since been asked for more along with updated Police Checks for my wife (the applicant). I get the impression most people try and send everything at the time of application, if you don't you will be asked for it eventually. 

I believe you can still enter Australia on a visitor visa whilst a partner visa application is pending but the partner visa can't be granted until you leave Australia.

Hope that helps.


----------



## JimLimbo (May 6, 2019)

Hey all,

Visa approved last Thursday at long last, very pleased! Start to finish that was about 11 months for us.

All the best.


----------



## NZRo (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi JimLimbo, just to confirm, did you scan your police certificate over or did you send it by post? We scanned and emailed it but haven’t heard back.


----------



## JimLimbo (May 6, 2019)

NZRo said:


> Hi JimLimbo, just to confirm, did you scan your police certificate over or did you send it by post? We scanned and emailed it but haven't heard back.


We just scanned it and emailed.


----------



## Lexilex (Feb 20, 2019)

Jim - Great news, all the best for life in Australia!

We just received the final police check from NZ yesterday, so fingers crossed that we get it processed as quickly.


----------



## Kiwimel123 (Sep 2, 2019)

JimLimbo said:


> Hi Mel,
> 
> We didn't use an Immigration Agent, our Visa hasn't been approved yet but things seem to be progressing without the help of one. Other than the wait the process has been mostly painless. I can't say if things would have been any simpler if we had used an agent but assuming your case isn't complex I'm sure you'd manage without one.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for getting back to me and congratulations on your visa! Fantastic news 

So I ended up finding a colleague in my office who is a registered Pharmacist to certify all the documents. In the end, I drafted a letter that she filled in confirming her details so I hope this is enough! There was nowhere on the form that she needed to sign she had witnessed the documents or who she was!

One thing that I did wonder about was the photos? There doesnt seem to be any instruction on getting these signed and the paper form has no identity declaration? Am I missing something?

I also jumped online and paid on the Immi Australia system today to give myself the kick up the bum I needed to get this done. We havent provided a Police Check or health check as I assume they will ask us to submit one once they get around to reviewing it.

Hoping to finally get this out the door by Friday of next week - wish me luck!


----------



## BertieGirl (Sep 14, 2019)

Congratulations JimLimbo! I’ve been following this thread for a while. Mostly hoping for info re how long the visas are taking.
Good news that yours came through in 11 months, and a post not long ago that had been 5 months.

We applied in April 2019, with a plan to move out sometime between April 2020 and Nov 2020. At some point we need to decide if I instead go down the sponsored visa 482 route, pending the 461.... Really hoping we can avoid this.

Thank you everyone who has updated re timelines... it’s really useful info that doesn’t seem readily available anywhere else.


----------



## London461 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi all,

We finally received the visa grant notice yesterday - such a relief after over 15 months of waiting! To help those currently in the process here’s an outline of our timeline:

Application date: June 2018
Further info requested: August 2019
Visa grant: September 2019

In terms of info provided, we supplied on application: application form; form 80 for myself (the applicant); joint bank statements; joint tenancy agreements; joint mortgage documents; a print off of our Facebook friendship timeline; a police certificate for myself; various other letters indicating that we resided in the same house over a significant period of time. At the time of our application you could call the embassy directly (before moving to global service numbers) and they indicated that because our application was off-shore we did not need to certify any of the documents and that photocopies were acceptable. We never encountered any issues so I assume this advice was correct. 

We heard absolutely nothing until last month when a case officer got in touch requesting a personal statement from both of us (I think this is compulsory so best to send on application), and a new police certificate. After sending both promptly (2 weeks after - the time to get a new certificate) it’s taken just under 2 weeks for the embassy to approve our visa.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## BertieGirl (Sep 14, 2019)

London461 that’s great to hear. Good luck on your adventures. Thanks for the info


----------



## Kiwimel123 (Sep 2, 2019)

Just a quick update on our progress:

Visa Application Submitted: Friday 27th September 2019
Request For Further Information: Wednesday 9th October 2019

They've asked for:

1) Evidence of our continued relationship for the last 6 months (We have been together 12 years/married for 8), which can include:
• Joint financial or legal documents (mortgage, bank account, utility bills, wills)
• Individual financial or legal documents showing the same address
• Statutory declarations or statements from friends and family – no more than 2

2) Statements from my husband and I about how we met etc

3) A police check (we did not submit one with the application)

4) A SIGNED copy of my husbands passport - he forgot to sign it and I didnt even notice!

Was a little shocked/delighted to hear back within 2 WEEKS of submitting - had wrongly assumed our application would be sat on a shelf forever and a day


----------



## Londonkiwi1983 (May 14, 2019)

This is Awesome! What did you include in your initial application ?

Good luck



Kiwimel123 said:


> Just a quick update on our progress:
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: Friday 27th September 2019
> Request For Further Information: Wednesday 9th October 2019
> ...


----------



## melstarkauck461 (Mar 25, 2019)

Kiwimel123 said:


> Just a quick update on our progress:
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: Friday 27th September 2019
> Request For Further Information: Wednesday 9th October 2019
> ...


Hey KiwiMel,

Has your visa been approved yet?


----------



## alasdair461 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi Everyone, first post 

I applied for my 461 in April 2019. I received a request for more information on 16th August 2019. Like everyone else I'm eagerly awaiting the grant of my visa.

Does anyone know in what order they are processing applications? I assume it's first in first out but that doesn't explain why the range in processing time on this thread being between 5 and 15 months.

I was excited to be asked for more information after 4 months but haven't heard back from my case officer since then. It's unclear at which point the London office are checking applications. It feels like most are done when it's their turn which makes it a little confusing for mine to come after 4 months and then not to hear back.


----------



## alasdair461 (Oct 20, 2019)

Kimberley said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> I received an email on 15/02/19, which notified of granted visa. Whole process has taken 7months from within the UK. I was emailed in January for some additional information, which I sent back promptly (bills, letters from family and friends and we sent in some photographs - our choice).
> 
> ...


Hey Kimberley, could you give some more details on your application? At 7 months you are one of the fastest I've seen. Do you have any thoughts on why yours was so speedy? Great to know it's possible!


----------



## NZRo (Jul 31, 2018)

alasdair461 said:


> Hi Everyone, first post
> 
> I applied for my 461 in April 2019. I received a request for more information on 16th August 2019. Like everyone else I'm eagerly awaiting the grant of my visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Alasdair461,

We applied in May 2018, were asked for a new Police Check in August 2019 and sent it straight away but haven't heard back since either - so you are not alone! Very odd!

Keep us informed of your progress


----------



## BertieGirl (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi Alasdair461. We too applied April 2019. Also request for police check Aug 2019 (even though they already had it). And ditto, nothing since. Seems there was a real flurry of activity in August from this thread.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

alasdair461 said:


> Hi Everyone, first post
> 
> Does anyone know in what order they are processing applications? I assume it's first in first out but that doesn't explain why the range in processing time on this thread being between 5 and 15 months.
> 
> .


They have some very opaque algorithms for this and it's certainly not first in / first out.

The fastest I've had in London this year is exactly 5 months.


----------



## Londonkiwi1983 (May 14, 2019)

Kimberley said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> I received an email on 15/02/19, which notified of granted visa. Whole process has taken 7months from within the UK. I was emailed in January for some additional information, which I sent back promptly (bills, letters from family and friends and we sent in some photographs - our choice).
> 
> ...


Hi,

That is so fast! Would you be happy to list what documents and evidence you provided at the beginning? thanks so much

Kaleb


----------



## Kiwimel123 (Sep 2, 2019)

Phew! We did it! Update on timeline to date below:

Visa Application Submitted: Friday 27th September 2019
Request For Further Information: Wednesday 9th October 2019
Further Information Supplied: Tuesday 5th October 2019

For an idea of what additional info we submitted:

2018 Mortgage Statement
Individual financial or legal documents showing the same address
1. Applicant
2. Partner
2 x Holiday Itinerary including Christmas 2019 trip home plans.
Statutory declarations or statements from friends and family x 1 - Austrlian national and had it certified
Photographic Timeline April-September 2019
Additional Documentation
• Police Clearance - Colour Copy
• Signed Passport Copy
• Applicant Personal Statement
• Partner Personal Statement

Was super stressful, especially the personal statements as we have been together for 12 years and we had no real guidelines of what they truly wanted us to demonstrate. It was listed but still ......

We sit and wait. I keep thinking - How nice would it be to be able to surprise family with that golden ticket at Christmas! But I also do not want to get my hopes up based on the timelines I have seen on here.



Kiwimel123 said:


> Just a quick update on our progress:
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: Friday 27th September 2019
> Request For Further Information: Wednesday 9th October 2019
> ...


----------



## Lexilex (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi All,

Just wanted to give an update. Visa finally granted!! 

We applied end of October 2018, additional information requested August 2019, Character Reference & statement requested 16 October 2019, visa granted 28th October.

So happy - Flights we’re booked for this month, so came just in time.


----------



## BertieGirl (Sep 14, 2019)

Great news! Happy travels...


----------



## Londonkiwi1983 (May 14, 2019)

Hey, we are about to submit. Please can people share if they certified all supporting documents? Also where did you do that in London? Auz embassy and no embassy is expensive.
Thanks so much


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Londonkiwi1983 said:


> Hey, we are about to submit. Please can people share if they certified all supporting documents? Also where did you do that in London? Auz embassy and no embassy is expensive.
> Thanks so much


You should certify all documents that are copies of the original. You don't need to certify social media print-outs, letters, original stat decs etc.

A document certified offshore can be certified by:

(A) a registered migration agent

(B) a person who is the equivalent of a Justice of the Peace or Commissioner for Declarations in that place.

i.e. if you have a registered migration agent, they can do it, otherwise I generally recommend a local solicitor. They will usually do it for a modest fee.


----------



## BertieGirl (Sep 14, 2019)

It’s all gone quiet again. Any updates from anyone?


----------



## BertieGirl (Sep 14, 2019)

Replying to my own post with very unexpected update! Visa granted. Timeline: applied mid April 2019, request for extra info mid Aug 2019 .... silence .... January sent a letter requesting they consider expediting on compassionate grounds (illness of family member in NZ) ... 24 hours later letter to say visa had been granted in August 2019 and apologies if the visa grant letter hadn’t been received. No idea what happened, but phew! It’s done. Good Luck all 🙂


----------



## Londonkiwi1983 (May 14, 2019)

We have now submitted the application for my partner for the 461 to the London Department of Home Affairs. It was signed for by lwona on Wednesday at 11am. Fingers crossed we get confirmation of this soon. How long have people waited for confirmation of receiving applications? Anyone else had any updates for 461?

Thanks




Londonkiwi1983 said:


> Hey, we are about to submit. Please can people share if they certified all supporting documents? Also where did you do that in London? Auz embassy and no embassy is expensive.
> Thanks so much


----------



## kiwi_sparkles (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi Guys

New to the forum, and just having a browse through so thought I'd share.

We sent my husband's 461 to the London Embassy on 18 March. So now to play the waiting game.

We started to think about applying at the start of the year but didn't pull our finger out.

Since then the processing times have increased again and again. Now says 90% of applications processed within 32 months (I'm sure it was 31 months at the start of this week )

Will post an update if/when anything happens....


----------



## Kikinz (Jan 9, 2021)

kiwi_sparkles said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> New to the forum, and just having a browse through so thought I'd share.
> 
> ...


Hello! We applied for the 461 in London during August 2020 and haven't yet received an acknowledgment letter. I called the general enquiries line in Aus (from my mobile... which cost me £42 for the call...) and they said that our application wasn't yet on the system. I'm worried, as we haven't received any acknowledgement. Is anyone else in the same boat? I'm assuming that Covid has slowed things down too... Thank you &#128578;


----------



## OZ4221 (Feb 19, 2021)

*Applying for 461 in the UK*

Applied for my visa in june 2020.

Has anyone any idea how long they process visa applications offshore?

been around 8 months now


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

OZ4221 said:


> Applied for my visa in june 2020.
> 
> Has anyone any idea how long they process visa applications offshore?
> 
> been around 8 months now


Don't know about for a UK citizen specifically, but global times have been..

Processing Times for subclass 461 Applications finalised in January 2021.

75% of applications took 32 months or less.
10% of applications took over 34 months.

Processing Times for subclass 461 Applications finalised in December 2020.

75% of applications took 34 months or less.
10% of applications took over 39 months.

Processing Times for subclass 461 Applications finalised in November 2020.

75% of applications took 32 months or less.
10% of applications took over 34 months.

Processing Times for subclass 461 Applications finalised between April 2020 to October 2020.

Not available, due to insufficient number of this visa group being finalised in those months, due to COVID restrictions.

Pre COVID..

Processing Times for subclass 461 Applications finalised in May 2020.

75% of applications took 25 months or less.
10% of applications took over 33 months.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

That sounds about right, a work companion who is a NZ citizen told me that it took nearly 3 years to get his girlfriends 461 visa issued.


----------



## kiwi_sparkles (Mar 21, 2020)

OZ4221 said:


> Applied for my visa in june 2020.
> 
> Has anyone any idea how long they process visa applications offshore?
> 
> been around 8 months now


I'd love to know this too. But as 461's are temporary visas I can't see offshore applications being processed anytime soon - unless the application was lodged in NZ.

Borders are shut as it's permanent residents and citizens only... unless you're coming from NZ and you can use the travel bubble.


----------

